# C&D's Three Friars



## designwise1 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Pipe Tobacco Reviews*

Hmm. Me again? 
I'm trying to broaden my horizons. As a latakia only tobak smoker I recently sampled Hal 'O The Wynd in a PIF from KayakRat and liked it. So I decided to try a few more "new-to-me's." For the second night in a row I smoked a bowl of C&D's Three Friars. I traded some cigars for a few different Virginias. 
The shipping box reeked of tobacco before I even got it open. The bag of Three Friars was the culprit, laying there like some moldy, mite and flea-infested bird's nest. So of course I loaded a bowl. It lit perfectly on the charring light - I never had to relight. The smoke from the bowl smelled wonderful and it tasted of caramel (yet not too sweet). No goop on the bottom of the bowl. Don't smoke it too fast, like I did at one point... the tonguebite WILL slow you back down.
I didn't like the first burley blend I tried. This has burley in it and it's good. I don't usually like aromatics (although some of my favorite English/Balkan blends have a little vanilla); though this is NOT an aromatic, I think people who do would also like Three Friars.
Tonight's result: the same. 
Note: This is a hard to disguise tobacco. I can smell it when I walk in the front door. Smells great when lit, though!


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Ribbon cut mixture of VAs, brown virginia burley and perique. Overall a medium brown in color with flecks of yellow and black. The tin aroma smells like steeping grains for homebrewing. This is easy to light and easy to smoke. The flavor IMO is dominated by burley but intermixes decently with the other components. There is a mild caramel flavor that comes and goes throughout and also the nutty trademark of burley which comes and goes as well. The perique is a bit underdone (or could be the VAs) and while it doesn't reach its full potential in complimenting the burley and VA, it hints at something really delicious from time to time. Toward the bottom of the bowl it makes me think of a young Old Joe Kranz even though it lacks the dark burley of OJK. I think it has a decent dose of nicotene too. Its an ok smoke but I don't think I'll revisit this one after the tin is gone. The best quality of this tabak is undoubtedly the room note which is very nice.


----------

